# High muddy water = Time to paint



## spinnerbayt (Mar 7, 2011)

Every time the rivers are about back to fishable we get another big storm and it blows the rivers back out. I've got a handful of baits that still haven't seen water. Hopefully I'll get to try them this weekend. Here are a few from last weekend. My wife picked the colours on the bottom bait. I wasn't real sure when she said pink and purple but I think it turned out good. These are 6" gliders.


----------



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

Those are really nice, I like your wife's color choice, lol. If you cut a stencil for the stripes on the bottom two you must have the patience of a saint.


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

Nice paint jobs.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Very cool - Love the stenciling! Something else I need to try.


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Love the pink....is that purple as well?

Very unique paint work! I dig it

MS


----------



## spinnerbayt (Mar 7, 2011)

Found some good water Saturday and put some baits to the test. This was caught on the 1st bait in the pic above.

Burnsville lake WV.


----------



## spinnerbayt (Mar 7, 2011)

A few more.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Nice art there spinnerbayt. That has to be pretty rewarding...nice fish!


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

nice fish and baits


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Good job....Nothing like catching on your own baits....

Rod


----------

